# Uber App logging me off



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Uber is logging me off after just a few minutes of having my screen off. Is this an update or a bug?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Beninmankato said:


> Uber is logging me off after just a few minutes of having my screen off. Is this an update or a bug?


" The Algorithm Has Spoken "!

" You Have Been Voted Off the App". !


----------



## Thef9llowing (Aug 29, 2016)

Beninmankato said:


> Uber is logging me off after just a few minutes of having my screen off. Is this an update or a bug?


Yes! It has been consistently happening when u have a surge sticked to u... will make u lose the surge


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

I've noticed they've been pulling the trigger a lot quicker lately! Can't surf the webs without being kicked off. Annoying!


----------



## Jack Marrero (Oct 24, 2015)

You need to start accepting those pool rides again!


----------



## HNLDriver (Jul 3, 2019)

kc ub'ing! said:


> I've noticed they've been pulling the trigger a lot quicker lately! Can't surf the webs without being kicked off. Annoying!


I don't have that issue but the logouts for not accepting trips is a pain. When it signs out my setting for no Uber voice navigation is forgotten and I have to remember to reset it


----------



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

HNLDriver said:


> I don't have that issue but the logouts for not accepting trips is a pain. When it signs out my setting for no Uber voice navigation is forgotten and I have to remember to reset it


As soon as you get notified that you are being signed out, exit the app. You will still get kicked offline but won't be signed out. I tried going back to previous app versions trying to find a version without this "feature" but once I got as far back as 4.209.10003 it wouldn't let me login anymore so it seems there isn't a working app version without it.


----------

